# Itouch, connexion avec certificat wifi



## rachmede (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au réseau wifi de mon université avec mon Ipod touch parce que ce réseau exige un certificat de sécurité. La procédure de configuration pour un mac est ici en format PDF. Évidemment, le service informatique n'a pas pris la peine de mentionner comment il fallait faire pour un Ipod ou un Iphone. 

Après plusieurs recherches, une fois revenu chez moi, j'ai compris que je devais m'envoyer le certificat tel que configuré dans le trousseau de mon mac via email afin de le récupérer dans le Ipod, puis l'installer, ce que j'ai fais. Or je ne suis pas à l'université en ce moment, et j'aimerais savoir si normalement ça devrait fonctionner  maintenant que j'ai réussi à installer le certificat ou si je devrai faire autre chose. 

Merci à tous pour votre aide... ce serait un peu frustrant de ne pas pouvoir utiliser mon touch dans le lieu extérieur à la maison où je suis le plus souvent!


----------

